# 3rd Litter!!



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

I just got my third litter in and it really includes a variety of colors, such as brown, black, mixtures and pintos.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Pics pics pics!! =oD


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Here's the Dad mouse









Pups!









More pups!


----------

